# Contract for trial period?



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I dont do trial periods at all. Too much risk that you will get back a ruined pony worth nearly nothing and with all its schooling ruined.


----------



## Nokeen (Apr 27, 2011)

is there anyway that you can do that with the horse staying where it currently living and not be aloud to leave the property till it is actually bought? that way theres a little bit more control over some of the risks and you can also see how the person looking to buy the horse is going to behave with the animal so you can get any red flags if its going to be a really bad mix. just a thought


----------

